# Dec 17 PCD



## Link1970 (May 24, 2015)

Anyone else on this date?


----------



## dukeofdelight (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm picking up the day before. Next week can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## Link1970 (May 24, 2015)

Did PCD today. Rained all day. The track was wet and we had a blast. Met a guy there who 
had ED on the same day that I did. Never saw him in Munich though.


----------



## notanaudi (Feb 15, 2012)

Did you pick up in Spartanburg
Is so can you answer a few questions
I ordered an x5 and live in Ma
Is it worth the 1k drive home or should I have the car shipped to my dealer and then go to PDC

Also when you picked up your car was it detailed and Waxed? Like it would be if you picked it up at your dealer?

Can you get a clear bra installed there or near by. If I drive home I do t way he car to get sand blasted some I will be down there in Jan

Any other tips for this first timer ?


----------



## Link1970 (May 24, 2015)

Yes I picked up in Spartanburg. The car was completely prepped. I have no idea about the clear bra, but I would suggest that you contact PDC and maybe you can have the local dealer in Greenville install it for you. This may involve an extra day's stay.
I cannot tell you if you would think that it was worth the 1K drive back home. I guess it depends on if you enjoy driving your x5 or if you see it as a chore. Here is what we did at PDC:
1. classroom instruction driving tips
2. braking demonstration on the course.
3. Skid pad on the track, demonstrating the stability control.
4. Handling exercise on the course.
5. Off road course in x5 (you would enjoy that).
6. Hot lap on course with instructor.
7. Demonstration of all the features of the automobile (we didn't do this since we had ED).
8. Free night at hotel with free dinner and free breakfast.
9. Tour of the plant.

The PDC was undergoing renovation so the museum was closed. I really enjoyed this and took my son with me so we both got to do the driving. Does this help?


----------



## notanaudi (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you very helpful
We are going down in a couple weeks


----------



## blacker2411 (Nov 12, 2010)

I too am from MA... I picked up my 2012 E70 at the Performance Center and would recommend it highly. Its well worth the nearly 1K miles you will put on the new vehicle. BMW does the whole experience first class and the staff and faulty are awesome. Factory tour is very cool being an engineer I appreciated that a lot. 

I think if you do a search there are a few places close by to get XPEL PPF installed... I think the one I plan on using next pickup is "Extreme Colors" who are located in Greenville.


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

blacker2411 said:


> I too am from MA... I picked up my 2012 E70 at the Performance Center and would recommend it highly. Its well worth the nearly 1K miles you will put on the new vehicle. BMW does the whole experience first class and the staff and faulty are awesome. Factory tour is very cool being an engineer I appreciated that a lot.
> 
> I think if you do a search there are a few places close by to get XPEL PPF installed... I think the one I plan on using next pickup is "Extreme Colors" who are located in Greenville.


I'm in NY, about 3 hrs. from MA. I enjoyed the drive back to NY. It was well worth the mileage I put on the car. I stopped in NC as I saw an old car show from the highway, so I pulled over to look around. It was great. Sorry you won't have that chance during the winter.

I researched the place in Greenville, they sounded very nice and even offered to pick up the car to get it done. I think it would add another day to your trip if you have them do the bra. I decided not to have it done down there because I didn't have the extra day to spend. By the time I made it to MD, I had 1 small (pin head) chip on my hood. That is the only chip I got for the rest of the trip. You can't really see it, unless you know to look for it. I have since had the bra put on. PCD was great!!


----------

